# Siesta Key



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just booked a last minute trip to go down to Siesta Key for the long weekend. Is it worth it to bring the fishing gear down or even try to book a guide? Your thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks All.

Long


----------



## canadian (Jan 4, 2009)

I go down to that part of florida every year, you have the skyway piers not far from siesta key and at the end of the beach there is a coral outcrop thing that you can fish at. I've caught sheepshead and mangrove snappers there and have seen guys wading out and catching slot reds.

if you can bring some gear do it.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Good fishing at North Jetty Park a few miles down the coast at Nokomis.
Jake


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

It could be worth it! I was down there about 2-3 weeks ago and did pretty well...

1.) The sheepshead were biting very well at the Nokomis Jetties
2.) The seatrout were biting in Lemon Bay (would need a boat/kayak/guide probably)
3.) Snook were there but sporatic at the jetty and beach

PM me if you have any additional questions


----------



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Do any you guys recommend any guides down there? I'm thinking inshore, light tackle or fly fishing if available. I'll make sure to report and post some pics (with fish hopefully) when I get back.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

If you're looking for a guide. I highly recommend Capt. Shawn Crawford. He is a good friend of mine and one of the best guides down in that area. He puts in at Kingfish Ramp at Anna Maria, just a bit north of Siesta Key.

Here is a link to the most latest weekly report from him on my newspaper website. His contact info is in the report.

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=2313592

I have fished with him personally and was turned onto him by many other good fishermen buddies of mine after I got into the saltwater/outdoor writing gig a couple of years ago.

He is one of the best and most respected inshore guides in that area. 

If you need more info feel free to email me. I've got some good shore info for down there as well.

[email protected]


----------



## canadian (Jan 4, 2009)

cb outfitters rents out boats to use in the bay. They also do charters. http://www.cbsoutfitters.com/rentals.htm


----------



## Silverhoosier (Mar 17, 2006)

Where are you staying? If on the intercoastal waterway you have a smorgasbord of fish to try for! I have never been skunked and I visit at different times of the year!


----------

